# I just got a Petzl Pixa 3 - mini review



## kelmo (Oct 12, 2012)

The first thing that I noticed is its big!. If you're used to the Tikka this thing will be huge. It is over 3" wide. The fit and finish are fine. It is regulated and water proof. It uses 2 AA batteries. It fells OK strapped to your head. It can be stored with the emitters facing the base plate to protect the lenses and this also locks out the switch. The switch is easy to active the three modes. 30 lumen low flood, 50 lumen high throw, and 40 lumen medium in which the both the flood and throw LEDs activate. If you are a beam snob this light is not for you. When white wall hunting the beams are ringy. The tint is cool white. I feel Petzl is accurate on its output ratings. 

Overall I like the light despite its size. I will use a Tikka 2+for most of my camping needs because of its small size and red LED. 

The Pixa 3 will be my light of choice mounted on my Petzl helmut. 

It is not a good reading in the tent light, the low is too bright. But if you're moving it throws plenty of light.

kelmo


----------



## Bolster (Oct 13, 2012)

Cool beans. 

I'd always gotten the impression the Ptzl Pixa was designed for helmet use, and on a helmet, the size would be no big deal. 

Enjoy. I'd love to see a beamshot.


----------



## reppans (Oct 13, 2012)

Sounds like a dedicated running headlamp with no decent low modes.


----------



## Szemhazai (Oct 13, 2012)

*reppans, *Pixa is dedicated working / walking / hard hat headlamp... With 2 NiMH cells it weight's over 180g an everything is on the front - it's bumping on any faster movement.


----------



## reppans (Oct 13, 2012)

ahhh got it.. thanks


----------



## SATCOM (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the review. Almost went with the Pixa 3, but ended up getting the E+Lite as it's ultra-compact.


----------



## treesmith (Oct 27, 2012)

SATCOM said:


> Thanks for the review. Almost went with the Pixa 3, but ended up getting the E+Lite as it's ultra-compact.



Please take this with the humor it's written, but those two lamps, about as apple & orange a comparison could be really! The E+ is a nifty little item to have if you can score one for half the retail cost. I actually keep one in the little zipper pouch on my sleeping bag for tent reading only and one in the glove box of the car. 

I'm awaiting the arrival of 2 new Pixa 1's currently that I scored new in the package for $21 shipped to add to my fleet of headlamps. I stumbled onto this forum site while looking for reviews on the pixa line. I just sent 3 torches back to petzl to be inspected for warranty work, and the gal there said worst case is I get to pick 3 replacement lamps at pro discount cost to replace them if they're out of warranty, so I'm considering the Pixa 3r for one of them. Anybody have thoughts on that model?

On a side not & fairly humorous.. the little "random question" the forum system is asking me to answer to leave this response... "what color is an orange!"


----------



## Elitl (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello you all, greetings from Spain.:wave:
This is my first intervention in CPF. Please, be benevolent!

Actually i have the Petzl Pixa3 and the E+lite (in both variant, zip and regular) and they are fine headlamps, but they could not be more different. Anyway they get on very well like main headlamp and backup one.

My pixa3 could not be my favourite headlamp, but surely is the most rugged one!


----------



## kelmo (Oct 28, 2012)

Welcome to CPF Eliti!

I get my Petzl Vertex 2 helmut delivered tomorrow. I will mount my Pixa 3 on it and this will go into my work kit!


----------



## bnemmie (Jan 4, 2013)

kelmo said:


> Welcome to CPF Eliti!
> 
> I get my Petzl Vertex 2 helmut delivered tomorrow. I will mount my Pixa 3 on it and this will go into my work kit!



I actually have a Vertex sitting on my desk now. I was really considering getting a Pixa for it. Either that or my Steinlight S7. I would be really interested to hear your impressions of everything mounted together.


----------



## kelmo (Jan 6, 2013)

Mounted together it is a really useful system. The Vertex's suspension easily disperses the Pixa 3's mass. The only downside is the mounting system. The mounting bracket for the helmut is firmly locked into the helmut. But the headlamp module is easily dislodged from the mounting bracket both on the helmut and on the headband. This makes the headlamp prone to popping off if you bump it on something. I am considering epoxying it to the helmut mounting bracket. I will have to verify that I can change the batteries if I do this. 

kelmo


----------

